# help i need to know whats the best food



## lowlow954 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi my name is Jessica and i have a 7 month old blue brindle pit bull puppy who is a very picky eater when i first got him i had him on natural balance but that lasted a day he would not eat it then i put him on pedigree but the vet made me change it so i put him on nutro ultra but he wouldn't eat it so finally he is on taste of the wild pacific stream but he is not liking it to much and does not eat what he needs to be eating so i put peanut butter in it but he broke out in hives i was thinking of putting him on taste of the wild High Prairie Canine Formula but 
idk what other food to bye him i need to know the best food for him to bluck him up more and he will like.. i think he is to skinny


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok moving this from teh other thread over to here since the pics are working here 

use the 'IMG" link in the photobucket those didnt work. how long of period did you give those foods? you seem to have gone through alot of different foods it can upset there digestive system when switching to fast. what exactly is he eating right now taste of the wild? does he eat at all? I have a picky eater but most of them when hungry enough will eat , is he losing weight at all? will be better when we can see the pictures , some just dont eat that much. Also how are you feeding ? do you scheduled times ? if so when and how long do you give him to eat , or do you free feed? 



edit since seen the pics now: IMO he looks good doesnt look thin at all, best bet is to let him stay on that food for awhile stop switching so fast when I say awhile like a month at least to see what the results are { unless there are allergic food allergy issues that come up , skin irritation, diarreah ect} Feed at scheduled times I like doing 2 feeds a day one in the morning one at night but some just do 1 feed , I would feed 1cup-2cups depending on the dog put the food down and wait 15-20min after that pick the food up and remove it meal time is over, he will learn if he is hungry to eat then. Also getting his weight taken at the vets when your there and just keeping a record of it will help show you if you need to be concerned as far as weight loss goes.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

by the way he is very cute , that 2nd pic is adorable .


----------



## lowlow954 (Jan 17, 2011)

i would leave him on the food for like 2 month but he just wouldnt eat it i use to feed him in the morning and at night but he would not eat at those times so i started to put his food in the cage with him and he eats when ever he wants he eats 2 cups a day but he should be on four i just want him to bluck up he just seems to be uninterested in food


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

2 cups to me sounds fine the only one of my dogs that eat 4 cups a day is loki and he is a freak lol weights like 93lbs. my girls get a cup at each feeding and I feed 2 x a day so thats only 2 cups a day , if they look like they need it they may get 1.5 cups a feeding { but my girls dont need it , they may even be on the chunky side} how much exercise does he get? he doesnt look thin at all , do you know what he weighs right now? have you noticed any weight loss? I personally wouldnt worry unless the weightloss is drastic and he is bones , or if he is lathargic or not drinking as well. he looks healthy.


----------



## lowlow954 (Jan 17, 2011)

the only thing is he is a male and he get exercise but on some days he will only eat 1 cup and i have no idea what he weights to be honest


----------



## lowlow954 (Jan 17, 2011)

and he is on taste of wild pacific stream but i wanna change it to HIGH PRAIRIE CANINE taste of the wild its meat based the other one is fish based


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

always a good thing to know there weight , when you are in at the vet put him on the scale there and just keep a little record book { important if you have to give any over the counter meds to know what he weighs as most meds are dosed on weight} Do you add any supplements to his food? I usually add fish oil for there coats and you could try adding a bit of yogurt [pro biotics} or cottage cheese to his meal { just a spoon full} might help him eat a bit but I find with my picky eater we went to all the extremes to get him to eat he expected it and it made him even more picky, so now we just leave him he eats when he is hungry and we only give him a certain time frame to eat before we remove it. It could be he doesnt like the food and if it has been a couple months and your just not happy with it try something else. There are good food related threads here if you use the search button but some options to check out are orijen { I always fed my dogs this from puppy to adult , but I have so many dogs now and this food is pricey I switched to kirkland recently as it was recommended as a good food} kirkland you can get at costco its another option and very nice on the pockets price wise lol. Another option is looking into RAW feeding again some great threads on RAW if you enter it in search.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lowlow954 said:


> and he is on taste of wild pacific stream but i wanna change it to HIGH PRAIRIE CANINE taste of the wild its meat based the other one is fish based


just seen this , if your not happy with what he is on right now then go for it , just transition slowly.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Izzo is the pickiest eater , I used to baby her into eating her food lol Bacon grease , cottage cheese , yogurt , peanut butter pretty much anything that I could put in there that she wouldnt pick out .. I regret it . =/ She became so picky she wouldnt eat for days. I even took her to the vet for this. Thinking it may be some kind of deficiency she had but nothing was physically wrong with her . I personally feed blue buffalo and stand behind that 100% . Every 2 bags I switch from Salmon to Chicken , Sometimes I even mix the salmon and chicken because the salmon makes her coat blinding shiny . I dont know what other people will think about changing that flavors but she does just fine with it . To stop the picky-ness I listened to what my vet said , pretty much she was acting like a toddler that didnt want to eat her vegetables and to allow her only her food , when shes hungry shell eat . She got a little on the skinny side at first but now she weighs in at 60 pounds and is still growing . If him being picky is the only reason you are changing it I would say not to , but if it is because you are switching to a food that is better for him physically I would say yes .. 
Sorry for such a long post ..

p.s you have a very handsome boy , love his coloring =D


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

lowlow954 said:


> hi my name is Jessica and i have a 7 month old blue brindle pit bull puppy who is a very picky eater when i first got him i had him on natural balance but that lasted a day he would not eat it then i put him on pedigree but the vet made me change it so i put him on nutro ultra but he wouldn't eat it so finally he is on taste of the wild pacific stream but he is not liking it to much and does not eat what he needs to be eating so i put peanut butter in it but he broke out in hives i was thinking of putting him on taste of the wild High Prairie Canine Formula but
> idk what other food to bye him i need to know the best food for him to bluck him up more and he will like.. i think he is to skinny


and I just noticed in some these pictures the food bowl in the backround. Is that his .. ?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

4 cups is a lot, my 88lb (current weight) Bandogge gets that much a day with heavy exercise. Changing the food so much has created a picky eater. Pick a food and stay with it, he is not too skinny APBTs (if that is what he is) are medium sized dogs they are not large at all. What bloodline is he? He appears to be more bully in build which to me suggests hes not APBT, but of course a PED or known bloodlines would help determine that.

Hes not too skinny, so long as the spine isn't poking out and so long as you cant see all ribs through the coat hes fine. Generally with this breed you can see a few ribs (especially conditioned) but they shouldn't be protruding out.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

As KM stated above, changing the food so often creates a picky eater. Pick a food and stick to it. Also check out this *thread about picky eaters.*

Also, here is our *thread with dog food grades* and the last few pages are all reviews to assist you in making a decision about what to feed.


----------



## lowlow954 (Jan 17, 2011)

@ angel baby,IzzosMommy thank you so much for ur advise it helped alot it just worries me that he doesnt eat alot... @ KMdogs i do know he is a full breed pitbull but i do not know his blood line at all due to the fact i resued him from a horrible place


----------



## lowlow954 (Jan 17, 2011)

@ pitbullmamanatl that tread helped out alot thank you so much


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good posting angelbaby and mamapitbullnatl.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Good posting angelbaby and mamapitbullnatl.


Really Megaladon? mamapitbullnatl? lol epic fail


----------



## cyrus84 (Dec 14, 2010)

He looks just fine to me. I would keep on the Pacific Stream as long keeps eating.


----------

